# dead cell phone



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

If it's been a few years, it's probably the battery.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks, btw after I posted I found out I can take it to one the Verizon stores and they can test for free, I plan on doing this to know for sure before spending $$.


----------



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

I am sure, you need a battery replacement for this.


----------

